# Tables, Results, Fixtures for the major leagues



## A_Skywalker (Apr 3, 2009)

[parsehtml]<script language="javascript">
<!--
var wb_userid=176;
var wb_def=8;
var wb_darkcolor="010d90";
var wb_lightcolor="005edc";
//-->
</script>
<script language="javascript" src="http://www.betstudy.com/webmaster/wb_stats.js"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## ahmed (May 19, 2011)

Manchester United are at the top again.Arsenal what is wrong with them.On the other Hand Barcelona drew with Deportivo still 7 points clear but Real Madrid has a match in hand against Villarreal away which they won 3-1 and close the gap to just 4 points now but its too late for Real now as only 1 match to go and Barcelona is 4 points clear.


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 1, 2015)

Arsenal is not in a good form in this Season..


----------

